
Federal program says you should keep your home above 78 degrees F - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/20/health/thermostat-recommendations-energy-star-trnd/index.html
======
aphextim
In the winter, I heat my home to 68-72 depending on the situation. It can get
to -20 degrees Fahrenheit in the worst winter months and maintaining your heat
above 78 would be very costly.

The article's title should clarify, "Federal program says you should not cool
your home below 78 degrees F in summer months".

------
mindcrime
Yeah, no. If I kept it above 78, I'd never fall asleep at night. Bump that. I
don't care about the temp during the day while I'm at work, but a few hours
before bed, the thermostat gets set on 63. And I don't care what the federal
government says think about that.

